# 2010 BMW E88 128i 9 month Revisit, Protection Detail and Leatherique



## lando77 (Mar 10, 2009)

This 2010 BMW 128i was purchased in May 2009 and was my first protection detail. My process is slightly different since then, but the main points remain the same, 3 coats of Klasse High Gloss Sealant followed by 1 coat Dodo Juice Double Wax and 1 Coat Dodo Juice color appropriate wax. In this case it was topped off with Supernatural. Here is the Protection Detail from May 2009.

I no-longer use a PC to remove sealant residue










I apply Dodo Juice by hand now










Same Stunning Results























































So Fast Forward to March 2010. The owner of this Cabrio has 4 children ranging in age from 2 y/o to a 14 y/o Teen age boy, so the up keep of this Bimmer has not been high on her priority list. However, she did have her paint protected (unlike most new car owners) and I am pretty sure that the finish underneath the dirt, road salt and grime is well preserved. So here are the befores:




































































































What a Mess….

Products and Process:

-Wash with Citrus Degreaser and Megs wash
-Wheels done with P21S followed by Klasse AIO
-Wells and tyres with citrus degreaser and boars hair brush
- Top Cleaned with BMW Cloth Top Cleaner followed by BMW Cloth Top Impregnator
-Clayed, and pat dried
-Klasse AIO 
-3 x coats Klasse High Gloss Sealant applied 12 hours apart.
-1 coat Dodo Juice Super Natural
-Glass cleaned with Stoners 
-Rain X applied on windshield and backlight 
-Leather with Leatherique Rejuvenator oil applied and left on for 48 hours
-Leather cleaned with Leatherique Pristine Clean and Ionized H2O 
- Final wipedown with Meguiars Ultimate Quick Detailer

So after the usual two Bucket wash, the car was clayed 









and followed by Klasse AIO, I searched for paint defects, but other than a some very light swirls, the finish was very good. At this point my sun torch was about done with its charge, so just a few snaps.
































































Every thing seemed sorted, so the first coat (of 3) of Klasse High Gloss Sealant was applied and left to cure. A couple of things I have learned about applying sealant : 1 Always use gloves, I am not sure what ingredient causes this, but when ever I fail to wear gloves, my hands end up very scaly and rough. My wife and son hate this, so for their benefit, I wear gloves. The second thing , like a good wax, a little goes a long way. I may use approximately 3 x 1 Euro size drops to do a small car.





































While the Sealant cures (between 8 to 12 hours between coats) I went to assess the interior. As I stated before, The owner has 4 children, the girls aged 2 and 11 are fairly clean,, but the 4 and 14 year old boys leave toys, shoe marks , mud and candy everywhere.


















































































The Alphabet(????!!!)










I am not sure what the sticky stuff is…













































































































So after a quick Hoover I apply the Leatherique Rejuvenator Oil to all leather surfaces in the car, followed by covering all leather surfaces with plastic so I can continue to work on other areas. This is the part where you let the car hang out in the warm summer sun to help the leather absorb the Rejuvenator Oil , but it is a cold German day, so a carefully placed space heater does the trick.


















After letting the Rejuvenator Oil be absorbed (12 hours in this case), liberally apply Leatherique Pristine Clean (I like using a spray bottle) and gently clean the leather with a sponge or boars hair brush.

Wipe down the leather with a warm water soaked MF and allow to dry. Then Buff with a clean dry MF…The leather looks, smells and feels like new.


















































































Now, back to the sealant. Three coats later, we have a deep reflective shine, but it is missing the warmth of a Caranuba Wax, but we will fix that later.





































The fresh clean interior























































Now Dodo Juice SuperNatural applied by hand









































































After doing the fiddly bits, like dressing plasticy bits, glass, and final wipe down, The results of a 2 day protection detail…









































































































































































































































































































































































We'll see how well this car holds up for the next 9 months…Thank you for looking


----------



## TUBS (May 9, 2006)

Loving the end results, great finish, wonderful combo on the spec of the car, the old school e39 wheels look amazing !! :wave:


----------



## lando77 (Mar 10, 2009)

TUBS said:


> Loving the end results, great finish, wonderful combo on the spec of the car, the old school e39 wheels look amazing !! :wave:


Thank you, I think it's a pretty awesome car myself. The wheels really look good. I suggested to the owner that the wheels should be sealed, but the spouse objected, and stated that They were old used wheels for the winter tyres, so what's the point. I cleaned them up and sealed them anyhow, because they are so hot on this car. The off-set make them illegal here in Germany (to far out beyond the wheel arch), but that's what set off the car.

Thank you again


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cracking job there mate! looks very tidy


----------



## Misha (Feb 13, 2010)

great job on the car. seats came out like brand new.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

Awesome work, well done!


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Superb work :thumb:


----------



## lando77 (Mar 10, 2009)

Misha said:


> great job on the car. seats came out like brand new.


Thank you, I swear by Leatherique. I saw it used on a Ferrari 355 and was hooked. The owner was so happy that her seats were not ruined.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Very nice job there, a great turnaround and hope the owener keeps it a bit cleaner this time round, well done to you.


----------



## rodders (Jul 8, 2008)

cracking job there mate! looks very tidy


----------



## lando77 (Mar 10, 2009)

ALANSHR said:


> Very nice job there, a great turnaround and hope the owner keeps it a bit cleaner this time round, well done to you.


Thank you. I doubt it. We all know about poor washing, paint neglect and the like, but I seem to see some really dirty interiors, especially from clients with kids. They buy these Expensive cars and never clean them "because they are just going to get dirty again", then turn around in 2 or 3 years and buy another expensive car. My advise to them is to have a good valet to do a proper and safe wash every other week (most of my clients have a house keeper come once or twice weekly), and bring it to me once or twice a year to keep it new. Instead, I get the neglected car and expected to make it new again. Oh, well, Its a good thing that I love a challenge.


----------



## lando77 (Mar 10, 2009)

-Mat- said:


> cracking job there mate! looks very tidy


Thanks


----------

